# Update on my crazy situation..



## TrustIsGone (Nov 17, 2012)

I haven't been around in a couple of weeks. Lots has happened.. we have officially signed and filed a separation agreement with the legal office here on base. Now the waiting resumes, and I get to sit tight, hoping that the military approves the package to fly me and the kids home, with all of our belongings, for free. If that doesn't get approved, I don't know what will happen... I guess I will be a very broke person, because it's going to cost thousands to get us back.

The nights are the hardest (he moved out about a week ago). Sometimes I have a weak moment, but I bounce out of it relatively quickly. I'm trying hard not to break until I get back home, to the states, because I have no one here. I just need to get home. Any way... that's where I stand now. I want to thank everyone here for all of the support and advice I was given. 

 :smthumbup:


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

> I guess I will be a very broke person, because it's going to cost thousands to get us back.



I'm sorry to hear the things doesn't turning as you would like to.

At this point is the money your biggest concern or the lost spouse ?


----------



## TrustIsGone (Nov 17, 2012)

BigMac said:


> I'm sorry to hear the things doesn't turning as you would like to.
> 
> At this point is the money your biggest concern or the lost spouse ?


At this point, my biggest concern is getting home to my family and healing.


----------

